# Shaun Joseph-Tavernier - Thank you!!!



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

I would just like to say its been amazing receieving all your pm's, email's and well wishes of the past few weeks, many of them I have not had time to reply to.

Everyones support for bodybuilding in this country speaks volumes, the hard work, determintion, sacrifice, and courage it takes to do this is amazing and I have so much respect for you all.

We all have our favourites and people we would like to see do well, but in the most part of it, people have been really respectful of others and what they have achieved.

Ive done what ive had to do these past 12 weeks, dieted my **** off, done my cardio 3 x a day getting up at 6am, then going to work, then getting in the gym to battle it out.

Ive encounter numerous different experiences in my prep this time round, all of which I will document at a later stage, I have realised that the body is constantly evolving, changing as the year goes by and you really have to try and adapt to it the best way possible.

As I write this, I am now carbing up.... I suppose thats why ive found the energy to write this after all these weeks on low carbs, Im starting to come alive again.

My last weeks prep has been somewhat different this time round, ive done a few things different so the next 24-48 hrs in down to the Gods, and hopefully they will be on my side 

So I will eventually reply to all your pm's very soon. I have also been asked on numerous occasions to post my diet, I will do that in the next few days if you are interested, ive never really wanted to post my diet as there are a lot of guys on here who are incredibly knowledgable on nutrition, I dont know a thing.

Good luck to everyone competing, I hope and pray that family and friends get there safely and everyone gets there in good health.

Enjoy the show, its going to be a CRACKER!!!

Ive got so many people to thank personally, but thank you all once again.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice post Shaun, im sure you will be one of the highlights of the show. Your right about your body evolving, sometimes we forget that each year we get better and bigger and need to factor in those parameters.

Its going to be an amazing day and im sure you will enjoy it and put those last 12odd weeks into action.

Good luck and ill catch up with you Sunday

Enjoy your carb up!!

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice one Sean best of luck for sunday and i will see you there mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Sean, it's good to see you posting on UKM and will be very interesting to see how you diet for a show and what experiences you had throughout.

I wish you all the best for the weekend mate.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

GOOD luck looks like its going to be a battle


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Fivos, Luke, Paul, Thank you. cant wait to see you all up there. Yeah luke, some things suprised me how my body has changed since last year. Made me realise that nothing is quite the same each time round, thats why its so important for any aspiring bodybuilder to document their diet, its like gold the next time round.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> GOOD luck looks like its going to be a battle


Believe me, I know the hard work everyone has put into this, and guys on here and around the country are seasoned competitors

Its going to be a battle.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great post Shaun and all the best for Sunday...I feel priviledged to be part of a show with such top competitors such as yourself, Tom Blackman etc it will be a great day and best of luck to you all.

It has been a very long, extremely hard but amazing journey for me as im sure it has been for everyone else who has prepared for Sunday I take my hat off to people like Paul S, Tom and James who do this year after year I personally never realised how demanding it is but I would not change it for the world....sit back enjoy the carbs and wait for battle to commence :thumbup1:


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck Shaun. It will be a pleasure to see you on stage again!

T.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck!!!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice post Shaun all the very best for weekend, see there mate

Should a awesome show this year with a great lineup in all classes

all the best to everyone on here who completing aswell :bounce:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Shaun and other competitors, ill be taking some shots for "The Beef" as im helping out Alex, so if you see me backstage hit a couple of your best shots for me...i need the exculsives :thumb: .

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Great post Shaun and all the best for Sunday...I feel priviledged to be part of a show with such top competitors such as yourself, Tom Blackman etc it will be a great day and best of luck to you all.
> 
> It has been a very long, extremely hard but amazing journey for me as im sure it has been for everyone else who has prepared for Sunday I take my hat off to people like Paul S, Tom and James who do this year after year I personally never realised how demanding it is but I would not change it for the world....sit back enjoy the carbs and wait for battle to commence :thumbup1:


Thanks clarkey, the journey can be as stupid as it may sound " A life changing experience" in some ways you get to know yourself a bit better, what your weakneses are, what your strengths are, and most of all, how deep are you as an individual willing to go in order to win.

Ive carb depleted for four days now, not taking in one ounce of carbs just living on protien, and training like a maniac has taken its toll, but hey, im here now and its going to be great standing on stage with great physiques.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

All the best Shuan t..will be a great show for sure and i will now wish good luck to everyone,,one things for sure win,lose or draw on the weekend i no iv put my 110% effort into this diet and there have been good times and bad times!!As many of you will have experienced.

Bring on the feast monday morning!!

Once again good luck to everyone

Gary Farr


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

gunit said:


> All the best Shuan t..will be a great show for sure and i will now wish good luck to everyone,,one things for sure win,lose or draw on the weekend i no iv put my 110% effort into this diet and there have been good times and bad times!!As many of you will have experienced.
> 
> Bring on the feast monday morning!!
> 
> ...


The first British Champs I went to, I saw you win the juniors beating my mate into second, you were so polished and with class.

I have no doubt you have done what it takes, but as we all know, we can do as much as we like, if we haven't been blessed with it, then no amount of protein can help you :laugh:

But you are a great young bodybuilder gary, with loads more to give. Best of luck for sunday, im kinda glad your not doing the u90s, with your condition im expecting to see, its going to be hard work for anyone.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck Shaun. I hope you do well and if I cant get up there to cheer everyone on I will look forward to seeing the pics hopefully on here soon.

Will be good to see you posting on here as Im sure a lot of people would like to know about your diet/training etc. I appreciate your advice you have given me in the past on fb. All the best.

Mike


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

see u all on sunday! i'll be up there competing with my slipped disc.. got valium for the car ride home to make it more relaxing  (it was pescribed before anyone starts  )


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't wait to get on stage with you mate.

We are all competing to win but its nice to be on stage with my friends win or lose


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Can't wait to get on stage with you mate.
> 
> We are all competing to win but its nice to be on stage with my friends win or lose


Very true Tom.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck guys its gonna be a great day :beer:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Much respect Shuan,,thanks a lot for your comments,,see you up there sunday!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Time to amp it up bro. Can't wait.

Catch you Sunday


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

PRL said:


> Time to amp it up bro. Can't wait.
> 
> Catch you Sunday


Your right there big pete, time to turn it up. Just carbing at the moment, still aint out of the woods yet, just seeing how my body reacts now.

Today ive felt like sh*t at times, felt like I was going to pass out, I also felt like a diabectic, I had the shakes, blurred vision, you name it, I think it was just my body trying to cope with the carbs im putting back in.

Right now, im sat here with a big bloated stomach, looking like im about to enter the big belly class.:laugh:

Everything so far is being documented by me, so if i what ive done over the last week works well, i just have to fine tune it for next time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice post shaun.....all the best to you mate.......

I would say good luck, but tbh you don't need it 

but good luck anyways.... :thumb:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

really looking forward to seeing you and the other guys on stage,

you all make the show what it is

cannot wait!!!


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

coco said:


> really looking forward to seeing you and the other guys on stage,
> 
> you all make the show what it is
> 
> cannot wait!!!


Thank you Coco, lets not forget family friends, wives, and girlfriends who also contribute to this, they help get us there.



Robsta said:


> Nice post shaun.....all the best to you mate.......
> 
> I would say good luck, but tbh you don't need it
> 
> but good luck anyways.... :thumb:


Thank you, im greatfull. And yes I will be needed it because im sure no ones A game will be left at home, lets hope not anyway:thumb:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Best of luck Shaun, can't wait to see the improvements you've made over the last year!


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

All the best shaun.

If your the best you can be right now. You'll feel good no matter what.


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Shaun, a note from my boyfriend Paul (Lockstock)

Be good to see you on Sunday! You will kick my white ass cheek's all over the shop come Sunday but it will be an awesome feeling to hopefully be compared to you side by side to see how far i am behind the front runner's.

I never rate myself at all. I wasnt even going to do the final until i got a telling off by a few people so ive decided to give it a crack and see if im worthy of one day to hopefully win the Lightheavy crown.

Stay chilled Shaun and i'll see you Sunday!! :thumbup1:

Paul


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi shaun, will be there to support you in the u90's mate.

Best of luck, just relax now over the carb up, whats done is done (same for everyone) and stick to your plan.

See you sunday bro, enjoy it, as you say, gonna be a cracker

Edit, aww bollox, just realised that tom is doing the u90's as well lol...well you both get my support then, both top guys with quality physiques.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Il just repeat what everyone else has said Shaun mate and wish you all the best for sunday and il chat to you there mate. take care.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

all the best mate for sunday its promising to be a show to remember,cant wait to see you and the others beat of luck bro!


----------

